# Review on Sugess Enamel Chinese Tourbillon



## lookitzduncs (Jul 10, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I'm not much for reviewing watches but when I was looking into this piece, I saw almost no feedback for it and I thought I would post my thoughts on it for anyone else interested in dipping their toes in Chinese tourbillons (because lets be real, 97% of us will never get a swiss tourbillon).

This is my first review of anything so sorry for the amateur work but if you have any questions I would be happy to answer if I can!

This is the Sugess SU8230RSW enamel dial ST8230 movement tourbillon that you can get direct from Sugess's website for $700 USD or slightly less if you buy from aliexpress.

*Specifications:*
41mm Diametre
49mm Lug to Lug
12.8mm thick (including the domed crystal) - 10.8mm w/o Crystal
21mm Lug Width - strap tapers to 18mm

50m WR
Seagull ST8230 Tourbillon Movement
21,600 BPH (3Hz)
60 Hour Power Reserve
Mine on timegrapher was running between +6 to +11 seconds per day
Enamel Dial

*Initial Thoughts:*
My first thought was that the large looked huge. At 41mm and 49mm lug to lug it's already a slightly larger than normal watch but nothing too crazy. On my 6.25" wrist, it is manageable. It looks large mostly due to it being a white faced dial with no bezel. Once your eyes get accustomed to it, it doens't seem as large on wrist anymore. In fact, I think the size is good as it allows for a beautiful view of the tourbillon without obstructing too much of the dial.

On that topic, the dial is stunning. The enamel is so glossy and the printing on the numerals is much better than I expected. I took a 10x Loupe and couldn't find any issues with the dial or numerals. The printing was thick and clean and the entire dial (hands, numerals included) had no machining marks on it to my surprise. Take this with a grain of salt as I have an untrained eye but I think if I didn't notice any issues, most of you will not either.

Movement finishing was surprisingly well done as well. I doubt this was built by hand like a swiss counterpart might be but I saw no signs of particles or metal shavings under the loupe. The blued screwed and unique striping was very well done. I did note that the tourbillon balance wheel did show some signs of light scratching but that is unnoticeable with the naked eye. Plus, I have never seen a caseback finished the same way this movement is. It's very well done and the display caseback shows you just the right amount to enjoy the striping, the rubies and the contrasting blued screws. In total, I was stunned at how well finished the watch was. For its price, and considering it's a tourbillon too, sub $1000 sounds like a steal and frankly, it is!

Case finishing is probably the least exciting part. Nothing wrong with it, just nothing special. It polished on the top and the case sides are brushed. That's it. Slight beveled edge at the lugs but it's nothing to write home about. Clearly this watch is all about the dial and movement. The domed crystal is super subtle as well. So subtle I thought it was flat. Most of the height is at the centre so the watch easily fits under a cuff despite it's overall thickness as your cuff will slide along the thin edge.

Strap was surprisingly comfortable. It's listed as geniune crocodile and I have no reason to believe it is not. It is definitely better than a cheap strap you could get from Amazon or other aliexpress listings and definitely better than what Seiko offers at similar price ranges. Mine came with a navy croc with tang buckle in addition to a black croc with deployant clasp. Nice addition, both nicely done.

A lot of concerns over chinese watches is that they're too loud. I can say that this is defnitely more quiet than my Seagull 1963 chronograph I used to have. I actually can't hear it while wearing it but if you have your wrist closer to your ear, it's definitely louder than a Seiko or swiss movement. Overall, I would say this is a quiet tourbillon. One you could wear to a library and not be concerned the guy next to you hears your watch ticking (unless they're less than 6 inches from you...in which case you might want to call security...)

*Gripes:*
My biggest issue with the watch thus far is the crown. It is tiny at only 6mm in diameter. It makes winding the watch get quite cumbersome once some resistance comes into play as you mainspring gets wound. I would have liked to see a larger crown like the onion crown they use on other Sugess tourbillons. Not that large of an issue considering it's only a minor hindrance and on the bright side, the winding is extremely efficient and doens't take that long for a full wind. The crown is signed with an S for sugess which looks a lot like the S for Seiko so there's that...

The movement also does not hack and it's pretty simple time only. Not sure you would want any complications to cover up the dial or tourbillon though and for a piece like this, hacking seems superfluous but if that's something you must have then you're going to have to look at tourbillons north of $100k unfortunately.

50m WR I guess is a negative but considering it's a dress watch, it's really a non-issue. Probably wouldn't want to swim in any tourbillon anyway.

*Conclusion:*
I honestly think this watch is stunning for its price. When considering other brands (cough ERA) charging thousands for chinese tourbillons, this one at well under $1000 USD is a much better purchase. Plus, you get that stunning enamel dial that you won't get at watches sub $1000 either. So not only are you getting a tourbillon, you're getting an well finished enamel dial watch with genuine crocodile strap and good finishing at half the price of what ERA is charging you for their essentially off the shelf movement (look it up, the dial and complications are everywhere on aliexpress).

If you're in the market to try a tourbillon but can't afford a swiss one..do yourself a favour, do not buy ERA and look into Sugess instead. You get a genuine seagull tourbillon, interesting dial options and pretty good finishing and accuracy. heck, if you like the dial of the ERA, you can find a similar on one their website too. There's nothing wrong with Chinese tourbillons..they're just as mesmirizing to look at and it won't break your bank account.

*TLDR;*
pros:
-stunning enamel dial
-incredible finishing for its price
-accurate genuine tourbillon
-good provided crocodile strap(s)
-all for under $1000, cheap relative to swiss and other microbrands using Chinese tourbillons

cons:
-crown is small, making winding less than ideal
-only 50m WR
-21mm lug width means you're limited in strap options
-no hacking


----------



## lookitzduncs (Jul 10, 2019)

pardon the poor photos, not exactly great at photography and I also didn't wipe down the watch before taking any of them LOL. It looks much better in person, I promise.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

It is a looker that is for sure


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the detailed review. I see what you mean about the crown; not particularly prominent given what looks like fairly high gearing on the winding for the typically beefy mainspring. The big enamel dial looks spectacular.


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

I have the sugess tourbillion with an aventurine dial, and I generally agree on all parts. 








I'm not as excited by the machine finish on the movement, even though I was still pleasantly surprised by the quality considering all the others things one gets at such a cheap price. So nothing negative there.

Mine is quite accurate as well, although I haven't measured it recently, but only around +3-5 seconds a day on average, as far as I recall.

I wouldn't complain if the crown was larger, but overall I don't mind the size too much, and find it decent to wind.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

En_Nissen said:


> I have the sugess tourbillion with an aventurine dial, and I generally agree on all parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you provide a link to your purchase site? Thanks


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Can you provide a link to your purchase site? Thanks


I bought it from Aliexpress, very pleased with their service, and it was sent very quickly. 








577.5US $ 58% OFF|Sugess Tourbillon Master Mens Watch 2020 Blue Goldstone Limited Edition Luxury Business Watches Father Gift Seagull Movement - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

En_Nissen said:


> I bought it from Aliexpress, very pleased with their service, and it was sent very quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the AliX link. Very tempting. This has caught my eye and I wonder if it would be too much to ask for more photos. I certainly like the tourbillon part but almost like the adventurine dial as much and would appreciate seeing more pics! You have a beautiful watch!!


----------



## Alpha-Getty (Mar 29, 2015)

lookitzduncs said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm not much for reviewing watches but when I was looking into this piece, I saw almost no feedback for it and I thought I would post my thoughts on it for anyone else interested in dipping their toes in Chinese tourbillons (because lets be real, 97% of us will never get a swiss tourbillon).
> 
> ...





En_Nissen said:


> I have the sugess tourbillion with an aventurine dial, and I generally agree on all parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That dial is gorgeous! I looks like the night sky on a cold winter's evening.


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Thank you for the AliX link. Very tempting. This has caught my eye and I wonder if it would be too much to ask for more photos. I certainly like the tourbillon part but almost like the adventurine dial as much and would appreciate seeing more pics! You have a beautiful watch!!


I'm pretty newbie at taking watch pics, but I'll be happy to share some of the pics I have.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

En_Nissen said:


> I'm pretty newbie at taking watch pics, but I'll be happy to share some of the pics I have.


Thank you for posting these pics. That is definitely a keeper! I've now narrowed my need for an adventurine fix down to 2 so far but still looking for further interesting options. I bet Chascomm knows what the other 1 is. Absolutely beautiful watch En but one final question if I may. How strong are the lume hour markers? 👍👍👍


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Thank you for posting these pics. That is definitely a keeper! I've now narrowed my need for an adventurine fix down to 2 so far but still looking for further interesting options. I bet Chascomm knows what the other 1 is. Absolutely beautiful watch En but one final question if I may. How strong are the lume hour markers?


The lume isn't very good, but it's slightly better than most other Chinese watches I've had/seen. But really, it isn't all the good, so I wouldn't say it's a selling point.

I'll try to take a picture to compare it with another watch with proper lume.


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

Took a picture showing the difference between the lume on my Sugess tourbillion and a Zelos Mako V3. 
Of course the diver has better lume, but the sugess doesn't do quite so badly.

Before taking the picture I flashed both watches for a moment with a flashlight.









After around an hour and a half I took another picture to see how the lume stuck. Zelos is still clearly better, but I could read the time on both.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

En_Nissen said:


> Took a picture showing the difference between the lume on my Sugess tourbillion and a Zelos Mako V3.
> Of course the diver has better lume, but the sugess doesn't do quite so badly.
> 
> Before taking the picture I flashed both watches for a moment with a flashlight.
> ...


Such a beautiful watch but if only Sugess would have put on silver applied indices as the hour markers instead of those lume circles it would have been so much better.


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Such a beautiful watch but if only Sugess would have put on silver applied indices as the hour markers instead of those lume circles it would have been so much better.


Agreed! I actually asked them if that was possible, but I'm not 100% sure they understood the suggestion.


----------



## Bad Rattle (Jan 30, 2019)

very cool!


----------



## Rahbari (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank you for the nice reviews!


----------



## PCgamer (Sep 26, 2018)

En_Nissen said:


> Agreed! I actually asked them if that was possible, but I'm not 100% sure they understood the suggestion.


I rarely log in to this site and post but I saw this comment and had to reply with some pictures. When I purchased the watch today Sugess messaged me and told me they had just made a new model and I could have that one shipped instead. The pictures below are of the new model which looks absolutely stunning and they took your suggestion of silver instead of just lume. I will follow up with some in person pictures once I receive it.


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

PCgamer said:


> I rarely log in to this site and post but I saw this comment and had to reply with some pictures. When I purchased the watch today Sugess messaged me and told me they had just made a new model and I could have that one shipped instead. The pictures below are of the new model which looks absolutely stunning and they took your suggestion of silver instead of just lume. I will follow up with some in person pictures once I receive it.
> View attachment 15793446
> 
> View attachment 15793447
> ...


Oh wow, that is quite nice! Not the biggest fan of the hands, but overall I think their changes make for a more refined looking watch. Sugess is really one of the Chinese brands to watch.

Sendt fra min Redmi Note 7 med Tapatalk


----------



## PCgamer (Sep 26, 2018)

En_Nissen said:


> Oh wow, that is quite nice! Not the biggest fan of the hands, but overall I think their changes make for a more refined looking watch. Sugess is really one of the Chinese brands to watch.
> 
> Sendt fra min Redmi Note 7 med Tapatalk


 I like the hands that they went with actually. Gives it a nice and refined look. But I agree Sugess is definitely one to keep an eye on. When I first purchased this watch the older version they were showing in the store was something I thought looked good enough for the price especially considering it was a Tourbillon. However when they sent pictures of the new one it blew me a way especially at the price point. Amazing how just a few small changes makes it look like a much nicer watch. Honestly if it looks as good in person as it does in the pictures I'm going to be very happy.


----------



## PCgamer (Sep 26, 2018)

Here is a crappy photoshop job of a blue leather band instead of the black. I think a blue one would tie it together.


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

PCgamer said:


> Here is a crappy photoshop job of a blue leather band instead of the black. I think a blue one would tie it together.
> View attachment 15793656


Yeah, a dark blue strap would look good, although black isn't bad either.

I just tried mine on a mesh strap recently too, and that's actually a decent look too.

Sendt fra min Redmi Note 7 med Tapatalk


----------



## PCgamer (Sep 26, 2018)

En_Nissen said:


> Yeah, a dark blue strap would look good, although black isn't bad either.
> 
> I just tried mine on a mesh strap recently too, and that's actually a decent look too.
> 
> Sendt fra min Redmi Note 7 med Tapatalk


Got a pic of the mesh one? I was wondering about that as well.


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

PCgamer said:


> Got a pic of the mesh one? I was wondering about that as well.


Sure, I just took a few pictures with my crappy phone and poor light. But should give you an idea on how it looks.
















Sendt fra min Redmi Note 7 med Tapatalk


----------



## PCgamer (Sep 26, 2018)

En_Nissen said:


> Sure, I just took a few pictures with my crappy phone and poor light. But should give you an idea on how it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks pretty good.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

The nice thing about the smaller crown is that it doesn't take they eyes away from the feature or the quite beautifuil dial. The crown drops practicality for aesthetics. These are both very attractive tourblllons.


----------



## PCgamer (Sep 26, 2018)

En_Nissen said:


> Oh wow, that is quite nice! Not the biggest fan of the hands, but overall I think their changes make for a more refined looking watch. Sugess is really one of the Chinese brands to watch.
> 
> Sendt fra min Redmi Note 7 med Tapatalk


As promised pictures. I think it looks awesome! Also I swear the seller is reading my mind he sent it on a blue leather strap along with a black leather one.


----------



## PCgamer (Sep 26, 2018)

A photo of it outside in the sun absolutely spectacular


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

PCgamer said:


> A photo of it outside in the sun absolutely spectacular
> View attachment 15820285


The aventurine really shines nicely out in the sun!

Sendt fra min Redmi Note 7 med Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

lookitzduncs said:


> pardon the poor photos, not exactly great at photography and I also didn't wipe down the watch before taking any of them LOL. It looks much better in person, I promise.


Your photos were sharp and clear!

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## lookitzduncs (Jul 10, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Your photos were sharp and clear!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Thank you! Absolute novice in photographing my watches.. Going to need to up my game if I want to consolidate my collection in the near future


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

PCgamer said:


> A photo of it outside in the sun absolutely spectacular
> View attachment 15820285


Have you seem this thread over on Public?
Aventurine dials anyone? | WatchUSeek Watch Forums

It probably deserves a few photos of your watch to keep things real.


----------



## PCgamer (Sep 26, 2018)

Chascomm said:


> Have you seem this thread over on Public?
> Aventurine dials anyone? | WatchUSeek Watch Forums
> 
> It probably deserves a few photos of your watch to keep things real.


No I didn't realize that thread existed I'll check it out


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

I forget now how I stumbled onto this thread, but the aventurine dial version stopped me dead in my tracks and I've been tossing up whether to buy one for the last several hours. The enamel one is a close contender as well. To all owners of Sugess tourbillons, I have a few questions:

1) How are they faring? Still running well?
2) Has anyone been brave enough to test the WR and whether the crystal is genuinely sapphire? I don't know much about Sugess but a lot of Chinese Aliexpress brands lie about these things.
3) Are any of these watches (enamel or aventurine versions) homages of something else?


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

vintorez said:


> I forget now how I stumbled onto this thread, but the aventurine dial version stopped me dead in my tracks and I've been tossing up whether to buy one for the last several hours. The enamel one is a close contender as well. To all owners of Sugess tourbillons, I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) How are they faring? Still running well?
> 2) Has anyone been brave enough to test the WR and whether the crystal is genuinely sapphire? I don't know much about Sugess but a lot of Chinese Aliexpress brands lie about these things.
> 3) Are any of these watches (enamel or aventurine versions) homages of something else?


I've owned mine since around February 2020, and I'm still very happy with the watch. I also considered the enamel, but figured the aventurine was a bit more special, and happy with my choice. It is a bit more eye catching though, and I guess it depends on the person whether that's good or not.

As of your questions:
1) still running well! I haven't tested the accuracy nor the PR recently, but haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary. Runs flawlessly.
2) I haven't tested WR, and wouldn't generally swim with a manual wind 5atm watch. It's perfectly fine for washing dishes, being caught in the rain etc. I just received a sapphire tester this very day, so once I get a battery for it I'll update you on that.
3) I don't think the aventurine is really a homage of anything, not anything I've seen so far. I suppose the enamel has some ALS about it, at least in style, but both enamel and aventurine are fairly minimalistic, so one can always argue it reminds a bit of something.


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

En_Nissen said:


> I've owned mine since around February 2020, and I'm still very happy with the watch. I also considered the enamel, but figured the aventurine was a bit more special, and happy with my choice. It is a bit more eye catching though, and I guess it depends on the person whether that's good or not.
> 
> As of your questions:
> 1) still running well! I haven't tested the accuracy nor the PR recently, but haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary. Runs flawlessly.
> ...


Excellent, thank you very much for the response. I wasn't planning on buying another watch for a while, but looks like I'll have to make an exception for this.


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

I just found out that they offer the option of putting custom text where their brand name is, as well as different hands, case back engraving and changing the crown. I'm still undecided between the aventurine and enamel, but I'm kind of tempted to go the enamel route, leave the name off entirely and make it as minimalist as possible to draw more attention to the tourbillon (or is it technically a carousel? no idea).


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

Completely forgot to update you on the crystal of the watch. Did a test on mine using a diamond selector and both the front and back crystal are definitely made of sapphire.


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

vintorez said:


> I just found out that they offer the option of putting custom text where their brand name is, as well as different hands, case back engraving and changing the crown. I'm still undecided between the aventurine and enamel, but I'm kind of tempted to go the enamel route, leave the name off entirely and make it as minimalist as possible to draw more attention to the tourbillon (or is it technically a carousel? no idea).
> 
> View attachment 15942786


I never knew custom text was an option! That's neat.

On the aventurine dial I think the minimalist no text approach works, because aventurine itself is sort of "busy".

On an enamel dial a blank space looks like someone forgot to put text there though. Of course that's just my opinion though.


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

En_Nissen said:


> Completely forgot to update you on the crystal of the watch. Did a test on mine using a diamond selector and both the front and back crystal are definitely made of sapphire.


Thank you for this, good to know. Man, at this price point Seiko are still putting in hardlex, and here you have sapphire front and back. Oh, and a tourbillon.



En_Nissen said:


> I never knew custom text was an option! That's neat.
> 
> On the aventurine dial I think the minimalist no text approach works, because aventurine itself is sort of "busy".
> 
> On an enamel dial a blank space looks like someone forgot to put text there though. Of course that's just my opinion though.


Yeah I think you're right, plus the price difference for a custom is quite substantial when compared with their normal prices on Aliexpress. Still, a pretty cool option to have. Not many brands would let you completely scrub their brand name from the dial and caseback and substitute whatever text you wanted.


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

vintorez said:


> Thank you for this, good to know. Man, at this price point Seiko are still putting in hardlex, and here you have sapphire front and back. Oh, and a tourbillon.


Yeah, the notion that Seiko offer value for money definitely stem for different times, and haven't been the case for many years. Both micro brands and Aliexpress brands blow them out of the water in terms of specs.



vintorez said:


> Yeah I think you're right, plus the price difference for a custom is quite substantial when compared with their normal prices on Aliexpress. Still, a pretty cool option to have. Not many brands would let you completely scrub their brand name from the dial and caseback and substitute whatever text you wanted.


Now I'm curious, how much extra do they charge for custom text?


----------



## malioil (May 7, 2011)

Just a question- how would you get this watch serviced later down the line in the future? Would you have to send it back to China?


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

En_Nissen said:


> Now I'm curious, how much extra do they charge for custom text?


On their website, the price of a standard enamel dial version is US$699, with the custom logo being $769. So looking at that it doesn't seem like much more to pay.
But then you compare these prices to what they have in their Aliexpress store, where the same watch currently runs for $587. I'm sure they'd be open to some kind of negotiation, but I'm not too concerned about it.


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

malioil said:


> Just a question- how would you get this watch serviced later down the line in the future? Would you have to send it back to China?


Either send it back to China or buy a new movement and do a swap.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

malioil said:


> Just a question- how would you get this watch serviced later down the line in the future? Would you have to send it back to China?


Depends on where you live. In this town I've met independent watchmakers who would be delighted to service a tourbillon for an affordable rate and I've met franchisees who wouldn't touch one with a barge pole.


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

Looks like Watchfinder has discovered it


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

vintorez said:


> Looks like Watchfinder has discovered it


I tell ya, these YouTubers look at WUS for inspiration and ideas to create content. Bet the talking hands had looked into this thread and went, oh, that's an idea. Sugess will be so happy with the publicity.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Chascomm said:


> Depends on where you live. In this town I've met independent watchmakers who would be delighted to service a tourbillon for an affordable rate and I've met franchisees who wouldn't touch one with a barge pole.


Hi Chascomm, I am considering one at the moment. May I know who do you go to in Perth for servicing of Chinese watches?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Hi Chascomm, I am considering one at the moment. May I know who do you go to in Perth for servicing of Chinese watches?


Unfortunately I am sort of between watchmakers. there's a retired chap that I can call on if the job is not too demanding. The others that I know were most enthusiastic about exotic Chinese watches are retired or deceased. I haven't looked around recently, but I hear good things about Watchmakers WA in Morley.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Chascomm said:


> Unfortunately I am sort of between watchmakers. there's a retired chap that I can call on if the job is not too demanding. The others that I know were most enthusiastic about exotic Chinese watches are retired or deceased. I haven't looked around recently, but I hear good things about Watchmakers WA in Morley.


Cheers Chascomm. I will check them out.


----------



## Venser (Dec 7, 2021)

Anyone have all the measurements for the aventurine dial watch?


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

I am currently considering this one from Aision. It is on a VC homage case...











I have heard good things about Aision watches since I first saw their Kickstarter promotions. Now they have an online shop.


and another option


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Chascomm said:


> Depends on where you live. In this town I've met independent watchmakers who would be delighted to service a tourbillon for an affordable rate and I've met franchisees who wouldn't touch one with a barge pole.


@Chascomm

May I know what town and independent watchmakers are you referring to? Could you give us a couple of contacts? It would be very helpful to know beforehand, where to send a Tourbillon for repairs at an affordable rate.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

arquitron said:


> @Chascomm
> 
> May I know what town and independent watchmakers are you referring to? Could you give us a couple of contacts? It would be very helpful to know beforehand, where to send a Tourbillon for repairs at an affordable rate.


I was referring to my home town Perth, Western Australia, and my conversations over the years with several watchmakers. I do not have any current contacts but there is one likely prospect that I can look up. But if you were to send a watch over here you might as well send it to China.


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Chascomm said:


> I was referring to my home town Perth, Western Australia, and my conversations over the years with several watchmakers. I do not have any current contacts but there is one likely prospect that I can look up. But if you were to send a watch over here you might as well send it to China.


I did not see the flag on your avatar. I thought you were in the US and the watchmakers were locals. Thanks anyway.


----------



## daswatch (Sep 26, 2021)

What I can't get my head around is the following: in that same price range, they are ALSO offering a tourbillion WITH moon phase and retrograde day and date complications. It's insane.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

daswatch said:


> It's insane.


And wonderful


----------



## daswatch (Sep 26, 2021)

AlbertaTime said:


> And wonderful


Oh insane in a good way.


----------



## dzxz (Oct 29, 2021)

En_Nissen said:


> Took a picture showing the difference between the lume on my Sugess tourbillion and a Zelos Mako V3.
> Of course the diver has better lume, but the sugess doesn't do quite so badly.
> 
> Before taking the picture I flashed both watches for a moment with a flashlight.
> ...


Seems to hold up quite well - Thanks for the comparison shots


----------



## lookitzduncs (Jul 10, 2019)

I haven't followed Sugess in awhile but I just saw this piece! How is it so far? It definitely caught my interest. The previous model with the lume plops as markers were one reason why I opted for the enamel instead but now that I see this, I might be interested in picking one up!

Let me know how it's been for you!



PCgamer said:


> As promised pictures. I think it looks awesome! Also I swear the seller is reading my mind he sent it on a blue leather strap along with a black leather one.
> 
> View attachment 15819058
> 
> ...


----------



## lookitzduncs (Jul 10, 2019)

Sorry I was away from watchuseek for awhile and wasn't really monitoring this thread. Hopefully you got something that suits you well!

For those that are wondering, I ended up selling mine for no reason other than needed to cut down on the collection...
With respects to my time with a Sugess tourbillon, at no point did the movement break on me nor keep bad time. It ran as smoothly as the first day I got it. Owned for about a year or year and a half before I let it go.

I did not check WR sorry but no issues with WR in daily use.

I'm not sure if the enamel one is itself a direct homage to another tourbillon but a lot of Sugess's designs are based off of what seems to be Breguet or ALS so some research might need to be done on that end!



vintorez said:


> I forget now how I stumbled onto this thread, but the aventurine dial version stopped me dead in my tracks and I've been tossing up whether to buy one for the last several hours. The enamel one is a close contender as well. To all owners of Sugess tourbillons, I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) How are they faring? Still running well?
> 2) Has anyone been brave enough to test the WR and whether the crystal is genuinely sapphire? I don't know much about Sugess but a lot of Chinese Aliexpress brands lie about these things.
> 3) Are any of these watches (enamel or aventurine versions) homages of something else?


----------



## dzxz (Oct 29, 2021)

A very delayed thanks to your review - I bought the sugess Tourby with the aventurine dial this 2022 aliexpress anniversary sale. Thus begins the really long and painful process of waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## lookitzduncs (Jul 10, 2019)

dzxz said:


> A very delayed thanks to your review - I bought the sugess Tourby with the aventurine dial this 2022 aliexpress anniversary sale. Thus begins the really long and painful process of waiting for it to arrive.


Let me know what you think! I saw the new aventurine one and it is much nicer than before so I'm interested to hear what others think! Honestly, I quite enjoyed the movement (and i believe it's the same one). Although it looks like they've made some improvements to the balance wheel now, making it a screw adjusted balance wheel? Not sure if that was just my eyes deceiving me.


----------



## dzxz (Oct 29, 2021)

lookitzduncs said:


> Let me know what you think! I saw the new aventurine one and it is much nicer than before so I'm interested to hear what others think! Honestly, I quite enjoyed the movement (and i believe it's the same one). Although it looks like they've made some improvements to the balance wheel now, making it a screw adjusted balance wheel? Not sure if that was just my eyes deceiving me.


Don't know if mine is the new or old version - I'll take some pics once I receive it - whenever the chaps at Australian customs decide that it's not something dodgy and release it for delivery.


----------



## dzxz (Oct 29, 2021)

lookitzduncs said:


> Let me know what you think! I saw the new aventurine one and it is much nicer than before so I'm interested to hear what others think! Honestly, I quite enjoyed the movement (and i believe it's the same one). Although it looks like they've made some improvements to the balance wheel now, making it a screw adjusted balance wheel? Not sure if that was just my eyes deceiving me.


I've received it - the tourbillon's spinning is kind of hypnotic. It's very chunky and wears larger than the case size suggests as the watch is all dial. I'm half convinced this would do bettter as a pocket watch or a small desk clock than as a wrist watch:


----------



## lookitzduncs (Jul 10, 2019)

dzxz said:


> I've received it - the tourbillon's spinning is kind of hypnotic. It's very chunky and wears larger than the case size suggests as the watch is all dial. I'm half convinced this would do bettter as a pocket watch or a small desk clock than as a wrist watch:
> 
> View attachment 16559783


It's 41mm right? Is it uncomfortable to wear? I remember my sugess was also all dial so it wore a bit large too but not that bad. Might just be up to personal preference tbh.


----------



## dzxz (Oct 29, 2021)

lookitzduncs said:


> It's 41mm right? Is it uncomfortable to wear? I remember my sugess was also all dial so it wore a bit large too but not that bad. Might just be up to personal preference tbh.


Yeah it's 41mm width and 11mm thick. Just wore a bit chunky, probably because it's all dial like you say - I gotta say I'm getting accustomed to it now and am wearing it regularly. The aventurine dial + spinning tourbillon movement makes me want to keep staring at it.


----------



## lookitzduncs (Jul 10, 2019)

dzxz said:


> Yeah it's 41mm width and 11mm thick. Just wore a bit chunky, probably because it's all dial like you say - I gotta say I'm getting accustomed to it now and am wearing it regularly. The aventurine dial + spinning tourbillon movement makes me want to keep staring at it.


Don't worry. I had the same sentiment. Initial thoughts when I took it out was the watch was large. But then after a couple hours I thought it looked fine and if it were smaller the tourbillon cutout might take up too much dial LOL! Hope you get some good shots in with your new watch!


----------



## Wackamole82 (9 mo ago)

Great reviews! Was just looking at one of these last night and trying to get the girlfriend on board...this helps!


----------



## dzxz (Oct 29, 2021)

My profuse apologies in advance as I am a bad photographer, and hence struggled to reall capture the beauty of it. Fair warning, if you do buy it, you will be put off by the dimensions at first, but it WILL grow on you after a few days as you grow to appreciate that nifty aventurine dial, and get addicted to staring into that rotating tourby.

One thing which is kind of a shame is the lack of AR coating on the crystal. That would really elevate it.

I note that it's really hard to capture via photographs how nicely that aventurine sparkles when you hold it in a good light. So here's a few imagur links of short videos:



http://imgur.com/IYFYKlY




http://imgur.com/A1PTjXx


----------



## dzxz (Oct 29, 2021)

Wackamole82 said:


> Great reviews! Was just looking at one of these last night and trying to get the girlfriend on board...this helps!


If you do end up going for it, consider waiting for a sale. I noticed the aventurine one going for as low as around 560 USD but locked it in without waiting. Ended up going on sale like 1 week after I bought it. Not exactly a life ruining event but I was slightly annoyed at myself for it.


----------



## isthatahole (May 24, 2021)

Hi all! Old as it is, this thread really helped me decide to buy one of these watches! I also got the aventurine-dialed version, that looks exactly like the one @dzxz posted (note how the chapter ring shows the aventurine underneath, unlike one of the other examples with a similar dial but a solid-colored chapter ring) and after 3 days of ownership I'm finding it to be a pretty good fit (my wrist is 6.75") and quite the looker. After ordering it from Sugess' official Aliexpress store, it took just a bit over 2 weeks to get from China to California! 

A probably dumb question: Right now I'm winding it up and trying to check its accuracy by eye. If it turns out that it's running a bit too fast or slow, is it possible to get someone to regulate the movement? Especially given that it's got the weights on the balance wheel...


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

isthatahole said:


> Hi all! Old as it is, this thread really helped me decide to buy one of these watches! I also got the aventurine-dialed version, that looks exactly like the one @dzxz posted (note how the chapter ring shows the aventurine underneath, unlike one of the other examples with a similar dial but a solid-colored chapter ring) and after 3 days of ownership I'm finding it to be a pretty good fit (my wrist is 6.75") and quite the looker. After ordering it from Sugess' official Aliexpress store, it took just a bit over 2 weeks to get from China to California!
> 
> A probably dumb question: Right now I'm winding it up and trying to check its accuracy by eye. If it turns out that it's running a bit too fast or slow, is it possible to get someone to regulate the movement? Especially given that it's got the weights on the balance wheel...


It's also got a conventional regulator arm, so it should be a simple job. The hardest part might be removing the bezel/crystal without leaving a mark.


----------



## isthatahole (May 24, 2021)

Chascomm said:


> It's also got a conventional regulator arm, so it should be a simple job. The hardest part might be removing the bezel/crystal without leaving a mark.


Thanks for the reply! I did notice that arm too but to be honest I don't really know any of the intricate workings of a watch other than "ooh look at the pretty spinny thing!" Did you mean that regulating a movement usually happens through the front of the watch? I just figured they take the movement out through the back...


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

isthatahole said:


> Thanks for the reply! I did notice that arm too but to be honest I don't really know any of the intricate workings of a watch other than "ooh look at the pretty spinny thing!" Did you mean that regulating a movement usually happens through the front of the watch? I just figured they take the movement out through the back...


It looks like a very wide dial, so I presumed it would be a front-loader. I might be wrong.


----------



## isthatahole (May 24, 2021)

Chascomm said:


> It looks like a very wide dial, so I presumed it would be a front-loader. I might be wrong.


Ah gotcha. The caseback is a screw-on type with the little notches I know you use those multi-pronged tools on to open; not sure if that tells you anything or not. At any rate, I'd really prefer to find out that the watch keeps great time and I don't have to worry about it at all!


----------



## Monkey_like_watch (Mar 1, 2017)

Question about the dial on these: Isn't this man made goldstone and not naturally made aventurine?


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

Monkey_like_watch said:


> Question about the dial on these: Isn't this man made goldstone and not naturally made aventurine?


Aventurine stone is named after aventurine glass, and doesn't look nearly as special. I can't think of any watches that use this material, although I'm sure it exists.

Almost always aventurine glass is what people are talking about when talking about aventurine, and it's always man made.

So for this instance, the man made material is actually the "original" and premium material.


----------



## isthatahole (May 24, 2021)

Also, if you go to Sugess's site, they do use the term "blue goldstone" specifically in a couple places, but it's mixed in with some really weird stuff about chakras and some unfortunately typos involving involuntary bowel movements ("you are the sharts from the sky") hahaha









 Sugess BlueGold Stone Dial Seagull ST8230 Tourbillon Movement Watch SU8230STARA


Carousel, Weight Balance Wheels, Breguet Tourbillon, Blue Steel Screws, Seagull Tourbillon Movement




sugesswatch.com





I got curious and went down a small rabbit hole... the material is actually kinda fascinating for anyone curious:



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldstone_(glass)



I'm also really intrigued by the enamel version in the original post of this thread. Maybe one of the big-date models with that dial needs to be in my future...


----------

